# 3 SSDs: 32GBx2 for raid-0 and 64GB for swap and app cache for various apps



## lockfile (Jun 17, 2010)

The nokia N900 uses a fast interal ssd that is 768mb in size to augment the main ram. The 768mb space is controlled by the Maemo OS to do its thing. 

I'm planning on building a future workstation:
6 core phenom 2 on am3
4 disks: 3 ssds, 2 in raid0 and the third as a large cache and for swap, a third big 7200rpm drive to hold /home
a decent graphics card
~$200 RAM

I'm into digital content creation for desktops, general scripting, programming and compiling plenty of stuff, I plan to run httpd, ftpd, and file-servers on it. In essence, I want to remove the hard-drive bottleneck and high thread counts on the cpu.

You guys got any input for me?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 18, 2010)

Go with 4 SSDs, and configure them in a RAID10 (a pair of RAID1 mirrors, striped together into a RAID0).

Unless you don't value your data, of course.    You lose 1 disk in a RAID0, all your data is gone.


----------

